# Door dash and bad weather



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

Its snowing and slippery here....After about a half hour into a dash a customer calls me wondering when she will get her order....I guess it was a hour and a half earlier...DD calls me when I am almost to the customer..and asked if it was raining....haha I about died and said nope about 4 inches of snow and roads are real bad...he hung up...Gave up for the day...I couldn't make DD times and was getting neg ratings and triple stacking orders.... customers said DD site was not working correctly....not sure why after a hour or so it pinged Simone...


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Snow or ice my car stays parked. My deductible is too high to risk an accident for $10 and a down rate for taking too long.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

Pretty much...I thought I would try..hoping for better tips...haha..it seems in this market it's upper class kids and the lower class people ordering...


----------



## Drizzle (Jan 1, 2018)

I would like to drive in the snow but door dash is incompetent at managing delivery orders. A typical snowday is start the lunch rush 11am with $1 more than base by 12 its $8 over base. Ok ill log in.... then boom get an order for 36 miles away in 5 inches of snow for $5, not gonna do that log out for the day as i no longer earn the $8 per delivery and im working base rates again. 

I would do it all day and all night if i were guarenteed deliveries in my area, and i was guaranteed my tips. But no they wanna give crazy bad orders and steal tips so i log out.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Drizzle said:


> But no they wanna give crazy bad orders and steal tips so i log out.


This is exactly right!!! What driver is going to drive 36 miles for a pickup even in good weather?


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

I noticed when they offer the larger bonus for each run, the guarantee seems to be lower. They stacked three on a snow storm. One was a Denny's. I had to drive there order it wait for it then deliver...that was almost a hour...then I had two other orders to pickup ..I am convinced that DD doesn't care about the customer and obviously not the driver...I can't even understand CS when they call


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

smithers54 said:


> I noticed when they offer the larger bonus for each run, the guarantee seems to be lower. They stacked three on a snow storm. One was a Denny's. I had to drive there order it wait for it then deliver...that was almost a hour...then I had two other orders to pickup ..I am convinced that DD doesn't care about the customer and obviously not the driver...I can't even understand CS when they call


Some drivers love DD, but to me they are the most disorganized, and they are thieves taking drivers tips.


----------



## Drizzle (Jan 1, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Some drivers love DD, but to me they are the most disorganized, and they are thieves taking drivers tips.


You know what you get from doordash after driving all day in the snow, an offer to drive 60 miles round trip for $7 or they will steal your tips for the entire day.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

That’s been my experience, too w DD and that’s why I don’t bother with them when they offering their alleged bonuses. They take away that bonus if you decline. I’m an IC, not an employee, and to lower my pay when I decline a ping is just shady.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

Last night well at my end time it took me right next to my place then the last run was 15 miles ..I mean who orders food that far away ...it going to be cold....10+10...paid for my gas


----------



## Drizzle (Jan 1, 2018)

Yeah thats been my experience too, even to the point where they will not let me log out, in an attemp to steal tips.


----------

